# Reimbursement amount for cpt code S0630?



## Daveokad (Dec 14, 2012)

Does anyone know the reimbursement amount for CPT code S0630? I know it's for suture removal by a physician other than the person who originally closed the wound.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 14, 2012)

This is a HCPC II code not a CPT code. It is not accepted for Medicare and many other carriers dot not accept it.  It is advisable to check each carriers fee schedule to see of it is acceptable.  Most that I know that use this code charge 25 and if reimbursed it is usually around 11


----------

